# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  STELTH 22 Διάδρομος

## deliko

Καλημέρα. Ο διάδρομος stelth 22 μου βγάζει μηνυμα 03. Οταν τον ενεργοποιώ μόλις πάει να ξεκινήσει το μοτέρ ακούγεται το κλίκ του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη και σταματάει.Αν μπορεί να με διαφωτήσει κάποιος??

----------

